# Lexington Massachusetts Now Faces Semi-Automatic Gun Confiscation



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A heads up for any New Englander members.

The Gun Grabbers Are Coming! Lexington Massachusetts Now Faces Semi-Automatic Gun Confiscation | The Daily Caller


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Molon labe


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Come and take it!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Anybody out there who needs to rent storage space out of state, contact me. I have quite a bit 
of room in my safe since I lost all my firearms in the Mississippi River. *Low monthly Rates!*


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Robert Rotberg (Harvard Professor--another reason NOT to attend Harvard) author of this gun grabbing anti 2A proposal called Warrant 34 is an evil fool. The Good Patriots of Lexington, MA should tar/feather and run this sumbitch out of the town, state and country.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

This^^^^^^^


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Robert Rotberg (Harvard Professor--another reason NOT to attend Harvard) author of this gun grabbing anti 2A proposal called Warrant 34 is an evil fool. The Good Patriots of Lexington, MA should tar/feather and run this sumbitch out of the town, state and country.


Tar and feathering is so under-utilized these days...


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

total bull ... by those standards that local law would have less teeth than a regular governed elected body .... no way in hell would any law enforcement agency begin to go door-o-door - find an AR or AK during a traffic stop and they'd want leverage or move their anti-gun campaign - that's a different animal ....


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

> "The town of Lexington will be discussing Article 34, at their annual town meeting beginning on March 21st. There will be robust discussion before the vote, but ultimately it will come down to how the town meeting members vote.
> Lexington officials are quick to mention that *the meeting is open to all, resident or not.*"


Anybody feel like a road trip?

"Do not fire on them unless they fire first, but if they want a war, let it begin here." Captain John Parker - Battle of Lexington


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I would charge up the power chair ,gas up the jeep , load up my gear and lets go kick some Yankee azz .


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I can't believe that people will just sit idly by and let disarmament happen, some people's world doesn't go any farther then the end of their driveway, are there really that many uninformed people or they just don't care about the circumstances of their inaction. The 2nd Amendment is there to neutralize government tyranny, what part of ( shall not be infringed) don't they understand.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Let him stick article 34 up his.........well,where the sun don't shine.


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

Targetshooter said:


> I would charge up the power chair ,gas up the jeep , load up my gear and lets go kick some Yankee azz .


It's not "Yankee azz" you should want to kick, it is liberal "azz." The last time North Carolinians tried to kick "Yankee azz" it did not end so well for the North Carolinians.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SoCal92057 said:


> It's not "Yankee azz" you should want to kick, it is liberal "azz." The last time North Carolinians tried to kick "Yankee azz" it did not end so well for the North Carolinians.


I think that he meant liberal rear end.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

SoCal92057 said:


> It's not "Yankee azz" you should want to kick, it is liberal "azz." The last time North Carolinians tried to kick "Yankee azz" it did not end so well for the North Carolinians.


If William T. Sherman were Dr. Phil, here's what he would have said in 1865: "Georgia, South Carolina, so how's that whole "rebel" thing working for you guys?"


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> If William T. Sherman were Dr. Phil, here's what he would have said in 1865: "Georgia, South Carolina, so how's that whole "rebel" thing working for you guys?"


I am a Southerner and I choose to always be a Southerner, however I have fondness for people in every state and every region of the once Great U. S. of A.

But, I'm here to tell you, William Tecumseh Sherman was one "bad ass m' f'in scorched Earth sumbitch.

Sherman was an interesting man from what I've read. My take away from Sherman's absolute destruction of the Confederate Army was NOT that he hated Southerners, he want so badly to Preserve The United States of America. In a weird way, I believe he felt like his actions were most Patriotic.

If memory serves, prior to the war, he was President of The Louisiana Military College or something like that. I'll have to look it up but my point is that he had a fondness for the South and her people prior to the war, he just wanted to STOP the war and did a hell of a job at being a Warrior because he damn sure broke some shit!

Just my two cents...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Edit, Sherman was Superintendent of The Louisiana Military Academy in 1859 which you may know today as LSU.

Here is a great quote;

I am tired and sick of war. Its glory is all moonshine. It is only those who have neither fired a shot nor heard the shrieks and groans of the wounded who cry aloud for blood, for vengeance, for desolation. War is hell.
- William Tecumseh Sherman



Slippy said:


> I am a Southerner and I choose to always be a Southerner, however I have fondness for people in every state and every region of the once Great U. S. of A.
> 
> But, I'm here to tell you, William Tecumseh Sherman was one "bad ass m' f'in scorched Earth sumbitch.
> 
> ...


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

SoCal92057 said:


> It's not "Yankee azz" you should want to kick, it is liberal "azz." The last time North Carolinians tried to kick "Yankee azz" it did not end so well for the North Carolinians.


I think there where a few infra structure issues that got in the south's way not to mention more than a few immigrants straight off the boat into the Union Army. Lets not get into a comparison of the leadership styles of Ulysses Grant vs Robert E Lee. We could also discuss how if Stonewall Jackson not been shot and killed by his own men he likely would have been leading the charge up Little Round Top.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

North vs south isn't the issue here. Surely there's a few Patriots in Lexington, MA who thought for many years something like this will never happen. Well, it's happening now, and who knows where next. Regardless of where you live, it's upsetting.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Don't see it happening,too many rebels for the red coats to handle.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

And the next Supreme Court will up hold it.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Irony is the correct word for this FUBAR situation. Liberalism is a mental disorder.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I REALLY can't post on this, if I do I will go to jail.
I live in this state but not in the libtard eastern part.
I do believe that people in large liberal cities develop an ant mentality and mindlessly follow the leader.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I am a Southerner and I choose to always be a Southerner, however I have fondness for people in every state and every region of the once Great U. S. of A.
> 
> But, I'm here to tell you, William Tecumseh Sherman was one "bad ass m' f'in scorched Earth sumbitch.
> 
> ...


William T Sherman was a war criminal who wasn't charged because his side won.

Waging "total war" on citizens of your own country is a "bad thing" IMHO. Hell, it's generally a bad thing waging it on citizens of ANY country, but your own?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> William T Sherman was a war criminal who wasn't charged because his side won.
> 
> Waging "total war" on citizens of your own country is a "bad thing" IMHO. Hell, it's generally a bad thing waging it on citizens of ANY country, but your own?


To quote Cher, "if I could turn back time"...I'd get William T. Sherman to kick some islam ass. Yeah, that's what I'd do.

(I'd also have a talk with Gregg Allman)


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> William T Sherman was a war criminal who wasn't charged because his side won.
> 
> Waging "total war" on citizens of your own country is a "bad thing" IMHO. Hell, it's generally a bad thing waging it on citizens of ANY country, but your own?


Sherman never waged total war on his own people. If memory serves, the CSA was a self proclaimed nation unto itself with it's own Government. He said something to the effect of: The way to wage war is to make it so terrible and costly that the enemy has no taste for it for generations to come. He was right. Being born in Texas and raised in tennessee I have to agree. It still hurts. And Sherman is still right.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> Sherman never waged total war on his own people. If memory serves, the CSA was a self proclaimed nation unto itself with it's own Government. He said something to the effect of: The way to wage war is to make it so terrible and costly that the enemy has no taste for it for generations to come. He was right. Being born in Texas and raised in tennessee I have to agree. It still hurts. And Sherman is still right.


According to Union doctrine, the succession of the south was illegal and the states were still a part of the Union. The Union's position was that US consisted of all states legally included by either being one of the original 13 or added through constitutional means (states like the Western and Southern states that were admitted under the New States Clause _(Article IV, Section 3, Clause 1)_ could not, and therefore had not, left the Union. Therefore, the rebellion was an act of individuals... and this was the Union policy throughout the war. So, whether the south agreed, it was all still the United States and all citizens (from the Union point of view) in those states were US citizens, since the CSA was "Illegal and therefore of no legal merit".

This policy didn't change until after the war was over, after Lincoln's death, with the radical Reconstruction Acts Of 1867. During the war, legally (and morally to the Union), all the southern states were a part of the United States.


----------

